# iframe inhalt nach oben



## michback (4. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte über einen iframe verschieden php inhalte in meine seite laden. Da es sich um cms und phpbb handelt kann ich nicht includen. Das problem wenn ich in dem forum einen beitrag haben mit z.B. 5000 pixel höhe und dann einen beitrag schreiben und diese abschicke so bleibt die seite bei 5000 pixel stehen der inhalt ist aber weiter oben.


Wie kann ich das realiesieren das wenn einen Seite im Iframe geladen wird dieser wieder ganz hoch springt. Sodass der user von oben an lesen kann.


danke schon mal


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juni 2006)

Packe an den Anfang der Seite einen Anker und gebe diesen beim Aufruf der Seite in der URL mit an.


----------



## michback (4. Juni 2006)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mit anker meinst und wie das gehen soll?


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2006)

Dann lese hierzu mal das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Verweise (Links) / Projekt-interne Verweise / Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern.


----------

